# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  -Κλοπή  κινητου  τηλεφώνου

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Η αμέλεια  και  έλλεψη  συστημάτος  ασφαλείας  κοστίζουν  πρίν  2  ώρες  περίπου  μου  έκλεψαν  το  κινητό  τηλέφωνο  απο  τη  δουλειά  ήταν  ένα  LENOVO  A6000  σχεδον  καινούργιο   με  2  κάρτες  και  συνδεμένο  στο  διαδίκτυο  μέσω  κινητής  υπάρχει  περιπτωση  να  το   μπλοκάρω  φυσικά  έχω  τη  συσκευασία  του  με  τους  συριακούς  αριθμούς.

----------


## p270

μίλα με την εταιρία κινητής που έχεις συμβόλαιο νομίζω είχαν πει ότι γινεται

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> -Η αμέλεια  και  έλλεψη  συστημάτος  ασφαλείας  κοστίζουν  πρίν  2  ώρες  περίπου  μου  έκλεψαν  το  κινητό  τηλέφωνο  απο  τη  δουλειά  ήταν  ένα  LENOVO  A6000  σχεδον  καινούργιο   με  2  κάρτες  και  συνδεμένο  στο  διαδίκτυο  μέσω  κινητής  υπάρχει  περιπτωση  να  το   μπλοκάρω  φυσικά  έχω  τη  συσκευασία  του  με  τους  συριακούς  αριθμούς.




Ξέρεις ΙΜΕΙ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Ξέρεις ΙΜΕΙ?



-Υπάρχει  στη  συσκευασία?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ναι  το  ΙΜΕΙ  υπάρχεισστη  συσκευασία  το  είδα  τώρα.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> -Υπάρχει  στη  συσκευασία?



Δεν ξερω. Είναι μοναδικό του κινητού σου. Ίσως αν πας εκεί που το αγόρασες να ψάξουνε στα βιβλιαράκια αν το γράφει.

edit: Ωραία κράτα τον τον κωδικό.

Ο κλέφτης και να βγάλει την sim δεν αλλάζει ο IMEI. Όταν θα πάει με την καινούρια sim να πάρει τηλέφωνο τότε θα καταγραφεί αυτό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και θα μπορείς είτε να το κλειδώσεις είτε να το ανακτήσεις πίσω αν είσαι τυχερός.

Υπόψιν αυτό δεν έχει σχεση με το GPS αφού και τηλέφωνα χωρίς αυτό βρίσκονται. Θα βρούνε που είναι ο κλέφτης από τις κεραίες τηλεφωνίας με σφάλμα πάνω κάτω κάποια μέτρα.
Νομίζω πρέπει να κάνεις καταγγελία στην αστυνομία και να πας στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το διαδικαστικό.

----------


## thanasisxask

Το κουτί του κινητού γράφει σίγουρα τον IMEI.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Δεν ξερω. Είναι μοναδικό του κινητού σου. Ίσως αν πας εκεί που το αγόρασες να ψάξουνε στα βιβλιαράκια αν το γράφει.
> 
> edit: Ωραία κράτα τον τον κωδικό.
> 
> Ο κλέφτης και να βγάλει την sim δεν αλλάζει ο IMEI. Όταν θα πάει με την καινούρια sim να πάρει τηλέφωνο τότε θα καταγραφεί αυτό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και θα μπορείς είτε να το κλειδώσεις είτε να το ανακτήσεις πίσω αν είσαι τυχερός.
> 
> Υπόψιν αυτό δεν έχει σχεση με το GPS αφού και τηλέφωνα χωρίς αυτό βρίσκονται. Θα βρούνε που είναι ο κλέφτης από τις κεραίες τηλεφωνίας με σφάλμα πάνω κάτω κάποια μέτρα.
> Νομίζω πρέπει να κάνεις καταγγελία στην αστυνομία και να πας στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το διαδικαστικό.




 -Ισως  στη  περίπτωση  που  κλειδώνεται  ο  κλέφτης  να  το  χρησιμοποιήσει  σαν  τάμπλετ  αν  γίνεται  φυσικά  αυτό  καμιά  πιο σίγουρη  απάντηση  Γεώργοοο!  SRF

----------


## betacord85

για να μαθενεται και λιγο πως δουλευει η πιατσα με τα κινητα στο κεντρο της αθηνας...οποιοδηποτε κινητο ψυρισμενο καταληγει σε μαγαζια που εχουν μπαγκλανεσιανοι και πακιστανοι οποτε τα παραλαμβανουν και καπακι στο επομενo μισαωρο το κανουν αγνωριστο...ναι και απο πλευρας imei  :Wink:  αλλα φευγουν για βαλκανικες και aραβικες χωρες...ελπιζω μονο μην διαρευσουν τιποτα στοιχεια σας η αλλα πργαματα στο διαδυκτιο κυριε θυμιο...good luck...

----------


## vasilllis

Αν εχεις αυτοματο συγχρονισμό μπες στο λογαριασμό google και πανω δεξιά έχει επιλογή για να κάνεις διαγραφή σε όλα τα στοιχεία του κινητού

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Στοιχεία  μωρέ  Μπάμπη  είχα  ελάχιστα πέρα  απο  το  αρχείο  καταχωρήσεων  κλήσεων.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Αν εχεις αυτοματο συγχρονισμό μπες στο λογαριασμό google και πανω δεξιά έχει επιλογή για να κάνεις διαγραφή σε όλα τα στοιχεία του κινητού



-Τι  είναι  αυτός  ο  αυτόματος  συγχρονισμος  βρέ Βασίλη  για  πες  περισσότερα  το  τηλέφωνο  πάντως  το  είχαν  κλείσει  σχεδον  αμέσως.

----------


## SRF

> -Ισως στη περίπτωση που κλειδώνεται ο κλέφτης να το χρησιμοποιήσει σαν τάμπλετ αν γίνεται φυσικά αυτό καμιά πιο σίγουρη απάντηση Γεώργοοο! SRF



Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα κινητά... για να εκφέρω άποψη! Υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα πολλοί πολύ ειδκότεροι εμού!!!

----------


## leosedf

> Ο κλέφτης και να βγάλει την sim δεν αλλάζει ο IMEI. Όταν θα πάει με την καινούρια sim να πάρει τηλέφωνο τότε θα καταγραφεί αυτό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και θα μπορείς είτε να το κλειδώσεις είτε να το ανακτήσεις πίσω αν είσαι τυχερός.



Εκτός αν αλλάξει το IMEI...

Ο αριθμός θα κλειδωθεί σίγουρα και αν χρησιμοποιήσει τη σιμ ακόμη και με καινούριο ΙΜΕΙ θα καταγραφεί. Αλλά μόνο αυτό.
Αν μπει στη διαδικασία να αλλάξει κάποιος ΙΜΕΙ το σίγουρο είναι ότι δε θα μπει με τη σιμ που είχε η συσκευή.

----------


## picdev

η μόνη εφαρμογή που πλήρωσα για android ειναι ο κέρβερος , δεν σβήνει με απανφορά ρυθμίσεων, μονο αν σβήσει τη rom, η εφαρμογή δεν φένεται οτι υπάρχει,
ενώ βγάζει φωτογραφίες  , gps , και άλλα πολλά. Τα ελέγχεις μέσω ιντερνετ ή και ρυθμίζεις αυτόματα τασκ, 
στέλνει μηνύματα ,email, βγάζει φωτό απο τη μπροστινή κάμερα το πακιστανό που το κρατάει και ολα αυτα αυτόματα αν το ανοίξει χωρίς sim ή airplane mode
Φυσικά μπορείς να αλλάξεις το imei , αλλά το πρόγραμμα δεν σβήνει και δεν φένεται εκτός αν αλλάξεις rom. 
Αλλάζουν ρομ οι πακιστανοί?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλάζουν, κανένα δυο μηχανήματα θέλεις η αλλαγή κανένα τσιπ.

----------


## picdev

αν το έχεις root δεν αλλάζει?
αυτό ψέμα ειναι ?
http://www.hugestreet.info/2015/08/F...r-changer.html

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ek.imeichanger

----------


## betacord85

ακη ανετα το κανουν το εχω δει μπροστα μου...το γνωστο εργαστηριο στην ζηνωνος...σε μιση ωρα σου κανουν παπαδες ακομα και σε τελευταια μοντελα...

----------


## leosedf

> αν το έχεις root δεν αλλάζει?
> αυτό ψέμα ειναι ?
> http://www.hugestreet.info/2015/08/F...r-changer.html
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ek.imeichanger



Καλά γι αυτό στο play θα γελάσω λίγο.

Κάποιες συσκευές έχουν το ΙΜΕΙ σε OTP και πρέπει να περάσεις καινούριο απρογραμμάτιστο τσιπ και το έχουν και σε κάποια θέση στη μνήμη, πρέπει να ταιριάζουν αλλιώς σου έχει πρόβλημα η δεν ξεκινά. Μπορείς βέβαια να το ξεγελάσεις με προσθήκη κώδικα αφού τα κάνεις όλα sign ξανά.
Είναι λίγο μανίκι αλλά γι αυτό πουλάνε και λογισμικά. Παλιότερα τα πληρώναμε χρυσάφια όχι για να αλλάζουμε ΙΜΕΙ αλλά για repair αφού αν πειραζόταν το λογισμικό ίσως να χαλούσε το IMEI και να μην ταίριαζε με το ΟΤP.

Το root δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο αφού όλα γίνονται σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο.

Πλέον έχουν απλοποιηθεί πολύ τα λογισμικά service και έπεσαν και οι τιμές τους οπότε ο κάθε μόγγολος (πακιαραβοκινεζομόγγολος) μπορεί να το κάνει.

----------


## Dbnn

> Ναι αλλάζουν, κανένα δυο μηχανήματα θέλεις η αλλαγή κανένα τσιπ.



Εχω δει και σε iphone τι γινεται. Σε 2 λεπτα μεσα αλλαζε baseband που σημαινει αλλαζε και το ΙΜΕΙ και το κινητο εφευγε για Κυπρο καινουριο.... Και δεν γινοντουσαν αυτα σε πακιστανικο μαγαζι αλλα σε Ελληνικο.
Για τον κερβερο το εχω ξανα ακουσει αλλα αμα στο φανε, αστα να πανε στην ευχη.
Οσο για το root. Εγω που κανω root τα κινητα μου ακομα και με αλλες rom, το ΙΜΕΙ δεν αλλαξε ποτε.

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητοι φιλοι σε ολες τις συσκευες μπορεις να αλλαξεις τα χαρακτηριστικα και αν τις μεταπουλησεις σαν να ειναι αλλες...χρονια γινεται...απο αυτοκινητα μεχρι και την τελευταια ηλεκτρονικη συσκευη...τα παντα γινονται...και οπως λεει και ενας φιλος κλειδαρας μαπμπαη ολες οι κλειδαριες ανοιγουν...τεσπα μακαρι αγαπητε θυμιο να βρεθει εκει κοντα η να εντοπιστει η θεση του κινητου μεσα στην αθηνα...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  ευχαριστώ  για  τις  απαντήσεις  σημερα  πηγα  και  το  κλείδωσα  με  το ΙΜΕΙ  μου  είπαν  κατηγορηματικά  τόσο  από  την  ασφάλεια  όσο  και  από  την  VODAFON  ότι  δεν  θα  μπορεί  να  λειτουργεί  σαν  κινητό  παρα  μονο  σαν  τάμπλετ,  σχετικά  με  τον  εντοπισμό  θέσης  πως  γίνεται ( αν  γίνεται  φυσικά).

----------


## vasilllis

Αργησα να απαντησω και σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ο χρονος ειναι χρημα.
https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6160500
Καλει το κινητο απομακρυσμενα,διαγραφει τα δεδομενα η κλειδωνει την συσκευη.μικρη ασφαλεια αλλα απο το τίποτα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Αργησα να απαντησω και σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις ο χρονος ειναι χρημα.
> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6160500
> Καλει το κινητο απομακρυσμενα,διαγραφει τα δεδομενα η κλειδωνει την συσκευη.μικρη ασφαλεια αλλα απο το τίποτα.



-Προσπάθησα  Βασίλη  αλλά  δεν  το  βρισκει  μάλλον  το  έχουν  κλειστό  και  δεν  είχα  ορίσει  τοποθεσία  υποθέτω  για  να  λειτουργήσει  η  εφαρμογή  απαιτεί  σύνδεση  στο  δ/δίκτυο  μέσω  κινητής  ή wi fi  λογικά δεν θα  πρέπει να  υπάρχει  κάτι  αντιστοιχο με δορυφορικο gps  ευχαριστώ  πολύ πάντως.

----------


## vasilllis

Οχι δεν υπαρχει.αν δωσεις εντολη παντως μολις ανοιχτεί και συνδεθει σε δικτυο θα λαβει την εντολη..τι να πω.ασχημο πραγμα ....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Οχι δεν υπαρχει.αν δωσεις εντολη παντως μολις ανοιχτεί και συνδεθει σε δικτυο θα λαβει την εντολη..τι να πω.ασχημο πραγμα ....



-Και  σε  wi fi  θα  δώσει?  γιατι  σε  κινητη  είναι  μπλοκαρισμένο υποτίθεται.

----------


## vasilllis

> -Και  σε  wi fi  θα  δώσει?  γιατι  σε  κινητη  είναι  μπλοκαρισμένο υποτίθεται.



Τι εννοεις μπλοκαρισμενο?Αν γινει hardware reset λογικα την ξεχνας την διαδικασια.Οτι γινει στο επομενο δυωρο-τριωρο μαλλον.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Τι εννοεις μπλοκαρισμενο?Αν γινει hardware reset λογικα την ξεχνας την διαδικασια.Οτι γινει στο επομενο δυωρο-τριωρο μαλλον.



-Βασίλη  να  υποθέσω  εννοεις  δίωρο  τρίωρο  απο  τη  στιγμή  που  το  έκλεψαν  δεν ξέρω  αλλά   στο  εικοσάλεπτο  το  είχαν  κλείσει.

----------


## vasilllis

> -Βασίλη  να  υποθέσω  εννοεις  δίωρο  τρίωρο  απο  τη  στιγμή  που  το  έκλεψαν  δεν ξέρω  αλλά   στο  εικοσάλεπτο  το  είχαν  κλείσει.



Ναι.Ειναι μια παρηγορια και αυτο τελικα.

----------

ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ (17-02-16)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Βασίλη  ευχαριστώ  συνέβη  το  εξης  παράλογο  στο  λογαριασμό  γουγλ  είχα  και  ενα  lg  610  το  βρίσκει  ο  σύνδεσμος  που  μου  έστειλες  αλλα  που  υπέδειξε  και  μια  σύνδεση  σε  μέρος  που  πέρασα  αλλά  άσχετη  ώρα  και  χωρίς  να  έχω  σύνδεση  κινητής  (για  το  lg μιλάμε).

----------

